# Omelets for dummies



## oppose (Apr 27, 2007)

hiyas so how do you make an omelette? what heat should i put it on? thanks for any advice.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 27, 2007)

Making a good omelette is indeed an art in my humble opinion.  Here are a few techniques I follow that may help you.  

I use a non-stick pan but you can use any thick bottom pan, nonstick makes it a bit easier in my opinion. 

Use 3 large eggs.  Beat them with a fork.  Add a tiny dash of salt and black pepper to it.  You can get a lot fancier but if you want a plain omelet this is all you need. 

Add 2 tbsp of butter (any kind) to the pan.  Let the pan slowly heat up (medium low).  When the butter melts (not browns just melts), pour in the egg mixture.  Keep swirling the egg with a spatula (gently) so that the cooked parts come up and the uncooked parts can go at the bottom of the pan.  It's like a gentle folding motion.  It will take a couple of minutes for it to set on one side.  You may still have some uncooked egg which is O.K. Use two spatulas and slide it into the pan carefully, slowly flip the egg so the top side goes to the bottom.  Cook it for another minute and fold it in half.  

Slide it into a plate and viola you have an omelet. 

I am sure you will get a lot of other expert advice.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

*Omelets for dummies II*

Buy the plastic microwave omelet dish.  (It will have some directions)

Scramble two eggs and pour into omelet dish.  Top with desired toppings.  Place in microwave (550-650) on a plate or mirowave safe dish for 3 minutes.  Check.  You may want to close the omelet dish at this time (I never do....it's messy).  If it is not completely done, microwave 30 seconds and check (repeat as necessary until fully cooked).

Serve with your favorite sides or roll it in a hot flour tortilla.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 28, 2007)

How a pro does it:

Chop all the veggies/meats that you want in the omelette and place in a small bowl.  Crack and scramble 2 or 3 eggs in a coffee mug.

Heat a saute pan over med-high heat.  Add a tablespoon of clarified butter.  I actually cut the butter with a bit of canola oil at home.  Add the veggies/meats, and a little pepper.  If you have hame, bacon, or sausage, I wouldn't add any salt.  Saute the goodies for a couple of minutes, or until the onions (if there are any) begin to turn translucent.

Add the egg.  I find it best to pour the egg in slowly, in a ring around the edge of the pan, then pour the remaining egg into the center.  Shake and/or swirl the pan to ensure that the egg completely coveres the bottom of the pan.  Cook until the egg begins to congeal and solidify.  Carefully lift up the edges of the omelette and let the liquid egg run under the cooked egg.

When there is hardly any liquid egg left, swirl the omelette to make sure that it isn't sticking anywhere.  Flip the omelette (yes, I actually do toss it up and catch it with the pan).  Place the back on the burner, turn off the heat, and top with cheese, if desired.  30 seconds later, plate the omelette.  I usually fold it in half with the pan edge as it slides out of the pan, but sometimes I can actually get it to roll up.  

Flipping the omelette, and plating the way I do, are acquired skills that take time to learn.  You will probably want to use a spatula to do this.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2007)

I like all my egg dishes WELL DONE, so when I make an omelet, I precook or arrange my filling, then pour my well-beaten eggs (normally 2 per omelete) into a medium-heat nonstick pan containing approx. 2 tablespoons of melted butter.  I then cover the pan with a sheet of aluminum foil & wait a couple of minutes until the egg is completely set - then add my filling (which always contains some type of cheese!).  I recover with the foil & turn the heat to low for another minute or just until the cheese melts.  I then just slide/fold the omelet out onto my plate.


----------



## sicklyscott (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been able to cook a pretty good omlette on a non-stick pan but decided to take my game up a notch.  My fiance bought me a nice thick bottomed Caphalan (sp?) omlette pan which I was extremely excited about.  However, I have not been able to make a good omlette with it, it always sticks to the bottom.  I've tried using butter, smart balance, olive oil and even the non-stick spray without any luck.  Am I not using enough "grease"?  Is my pan too hot?  Can someone suggest a technique i should be using?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2007)

sicklyscott said:
			
		

> I have been able to cook a pretty good omlette on a non-stick pan but decided to take my game up a notch.  My fiance bought me a nice thick bottomed Caphalan (sp?) omlette pan which I was extremely excited about.  However, I have not been able to make a good omlette with it, it always sticks to the bottom.  I've tried using butter, smart balance, olive oil and even the non-stick spray without any luck.  Am I not using enough "grease"?  Is my pan too hot?  Can someone suggest a technique i should be using?



It sounds like your pan is too hot.  Also you have to heat your pan first, then add your cold butter/oil and let that heat.  Once that's heated then add your eggs.  Keep the heat to medium/low - on the lower side).  The heavy bottom probably keeps your pan too hot.  For two eggs I would use about 1 solid TBS of butter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Scramble two eggs and pour into omelet dish.



Did you and Allen intend to say "beat two eggs"? Scrambled eggs are already cooked, right? That wouldn't work for an omelette.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2007)

Read Allen's post. Thats the one to go with. My only addition would be that I pierce a clove of garlic with the tines of a fork when I scramble the eggs to add just a hint of flavour to the omelette. Its a huge hit.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 6, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It sounds like your pan is too hot. Also you have to heat your pan first, then add your cold butter/oil and let that heat. Once that's heated then add your eggs. Keep the heat to medium/low - on the lower side). The heavy bottom probably keeps your pan too hot. For two eggs I would use about 1 solid TBS of butter.


 
I've always used relatively high heat for omelets with no sticking problems...

But anyhow, regardless of how hot you go, one thing I've learned is that a good pan is a MUST for a good omelet!


----------



## sicklyscott (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the pointers.  I'm going to try this with low heat Wednesday when I have time for a good breakfast.  I'll report back.


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is how my routine goes.

Prepare your fillings... cook the meat and veg (if you want them done) and have your cheese ready, if you want cheese in it.

Beat your eggs (I think I typically go three) and add just a bit of milk (I like my scrambled eggs dense, but like my omelette a little more fluffy... just a matter of preference) in a cup.  Melt your butter and/or oil in the pan (for what I'm going to do... you need it to be all metal... no plastic handle).  Once your butter is melted and hot, tilt the pan a bit to collect the fat and pour your egg mixture in there and then put the pan back on the burner.

Wait till the egg starts to set and use a spatula to left the edges and let the uncooked egg run underneath.  Do this until you have everything almost completely cooked... then add all of your fillings on one side of the the mostly set eggs.  

Then you throw that whole deal in the oven, which I conveniently forgot to mention earlier (350-425) for just a few minutes... till the rest of the egg sets and the cheese melts.  Fold and slide onto a plate.


----------

